# One year old puppy, too skinny?



## peep_216 (May 18, 2012)

What are the chances that my german shepherd is going to thicken up? 
She weighs about 55 lbs and just turned a year old, what are the chances she is going to get thicker? Like muscle mass wise. She comes from a working line her dad was about 90.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

She is still a baby. Most of these dogs are not done growing until they are closer to 3 years.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

She looks nice and fit in this pic. My guess is that she will be on the petite side. Very pretty girl.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

She's a year old and she's grown into her feet. There won't be much more growing to be done anymore, but she could still fill out a bit more over the next year. Exercise will help with building more muscle on her.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

My pup is on the thin side too, I try uping her food but she usually just leaves it. I am not over concerned and neither is her vet. Just like a lot of us humans when we where young, I could eat all day and not gain pound. Now I dream about food and wake up five pounds heavier.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

She's perfect.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna ranged between 50-55 lb for the longest time. She was about 2 1/2-3 years old before I stopped seeing the definition of her ribs when she turned or breathed heavily, and I fed her the amount recommended for an 80 lb dog. Now, she is 6 1/2 and about 60 lbs.


----------

